# HTC HD2 von o2



## ReNeY (10. Januar 2010)

Hey 

Ich hät noch einmal ne Frage bevor ich mir das HTC HD2 kaufe.

Ich bin immer noch dabei zu überlegen ob ich es mir jetzt für den Vollpreis, sprich bei amazon oder was weiß ich kaufe oder es zu nem Vertrag, den ich so oder so abschließen werden (wegen Internet) kaufe.

Im Moment bin ich eher für den Vertrag inkl. Handy... 20 Euro pro Monat wären es dann nur für das Handy!
Aber wie sieht es mit dem Branding aus? Macht sich das o2 Softwarebranding stark bemerkbar? Hat es ein Hardware branding? Wie sieht das mit den Interneteinstellungen aus? Wäre es sogar besser aufgrund der enthaltenen Internetflat ein Handy mit o2 Branding zu nehmen?

Würde mich über schnelle Antworten freuen!

Gruß


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Also das Netz von o2 ist nicht wirklich toll. Wenn würde ich sowas bei T-Mobile oder Vodafone kaufen.
Ich hab die Tussi bei Vodafone so bequatscht, das ich das hd2 für einmalig 100€ bekomme und dann 12 Monate 15 und weitere 12 Monate 30€ zahle. Als Vertrag krieg ich die Superfalt Internet. Kommt durch die Vertragsverlängerung, Studentenrabatt und nen bestehenden Ex-Arcor-Vertrag (=

Über das Branding kann ich nichts sagen, hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber was eindeutiges lässt sich nicht rausfinden.

so far


----------



## ReNeY (10. Januar 2010)

Also bei o2 wollt ich mir dann ja das HTC HD2 holen, auch mit diesem Schüler/Azubi/Studenten - Vertrag (100 Freiminuten+150 Frei-Sms), dazu kommt dann ja noch die Internetflat für 8 Euro!

Dann wäre ich bei 8 Euro fürs Internet, 10 Euro für den Schülervertrag und 20 Euro für das Handy und einmalig 99 Euro!

Nur ich weiß halt nicht ob ich mir das HTC HD2 bei Amazon oder so bestelle oder halt jetzt das Handy bei o2 mitnehme!
Preislich müsste es das gleiche sein


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Du zahlst also 38€ im Monat + 99€ einmalig. Macht nach 24 Monaten 1011€.
Bei Amazon kostet das Handy 549€, dein Vertrag kostet dann noch 18€, was nach 24 Monaten 432€ wären. Addiert man beides kommst du auf 981€. Und dann hast du ein Handy ohne jegliches Branding.

Ich würde es bei Amazon kaufen und dann den Vertrag dazunehmen, fertig (=

so far


----------



## alexisonfire (13. Januar 2010)

ich würde es so wie ich bei einem ebay handler mit beliebigen branding kaufen und dann das original rom flashen. damit ist das branding weg 
es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten ein neues rom aufzuspielen:
1. goldcard 2. sspl 3. hspl
einfach mal googlen


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. Januar 2010)

alexisonfire schrieb:


> ich würde es so wie ich bei einem ebay handler mit beliebigen branding kaufen und dann das original rom flashen. damit ist das branding weg


und die garantie auch


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn man das Rechenbeispiel von midnight ansieht würde ich dir auch zu einen freien Gerät raten, selbst wenn dies die teurere Lösung darstellen sollte liegen die Vorteile auf der Hand:

-freies Gerät, funktioniert in allen Netzen & mit allen SIM´s
-erstklassiger Support direkt von HTC, auch die Versorgung mit Updates & Patches
-keine Providerseitigen Softwarelimitierungen ... um nur einige zu nennen

Wenn dir der Preis für eine Direktanschaffung des Gerätes zu hoch sein sollte, gibt es auch Shop´s in den man ein freies HD2 finanzieren kann.

Von der Lösung ein gebrandetes Handy um zu flashen würde ich ich Abstand nehmen, die Garantie wär nur ein Thema, meines Wissens nach kommt man mit der Seriennummer eines HTC Geträtes, welches über einen Provider vertrieben wurde, im HTC Supportbereich nicht an die Patches & Upgrades heran.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (16. Januar 2010)

Das Netz von O2 ist gut und das 8 Euro Angebot unschlagbar
Ob du das Handy dort nimmst ist wie du ja siehst ein reines Rechenspielchen. Zum Vertrag dazu ist es natürlich teurer, falls du das Geld nicht auf einen Haufen zur Hand hast so natürlich bequehmer zu beziehen.

Wobei man sagen muss das die 1011€ nicht der Preis für das Handy ist, der liegt bei 579€. 99€ einmalig und 20€*24 Monate


----------



## midnight (16. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss das die 1011€ nicht der Preis für das Handy ist, der liegt bei 579€. 99€ einmalig und 20€*24 Monate



Naja aber der Vertrag dazu ist ja ein notwendiges übel. Ein hd2 ohne Internet ist wie Sex ohne Frau.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei Amazon bestellen. Da hast du gleich das freie Handy, kriegst direkten Support und und und.

so far


----------



## pixelflair (16. Januar 2010)

also ich hab nen o2 gebrandetes htc2  
und nein das merkst du kaum  ist eigentlichnur startseite im opera und interneteinstellungen voreingestellt mehr nicht. 


es fehlt kein Youtube etc. wie bei t-mob  bei weiteren fragen kurze message


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2010)

@sky2k4,
kannst du dich mit der Seriennummer deines O2 HD2 direkt bei HTC registiren oder lehnt dies HTC ( immer noch ) ab, und woher beziehst du ( legaler Weg ) deine Updates ( O2 oder HTC )?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hatte ich schwer auf Antwort von Sky gehofft :-/


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (22. Januar 2010)

So

@ nemetona

Ich habe meins von o2 heute erhalten und mich ohne Probleme bei HTC registrieren können. Updates dort beziehen ist ebenfalls kein Problem!


----------



## pixelflair (22. Januar 2010)

dann reaktiver ich mal extra mein acc hier.. -.-

also registrieren kp noch nich gemacht..

und updates hatte ich keine probleme..


----------



## nemetona (22. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> So
> 
> @ nemetona
> 
> Ich habe meins von o2 heute erhalten und mich ohne Probleme bei HTC registrieren können. Updates dort beziehen ist ebenfalls kein Problem!



Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, bei meinen ersten HTC, damals ein TyTn, welches ich über Vodafone bezogen hatte, war dies leider nicht möglich, und der Support über Vodafone hätte optimaler sein können.
Daher habe ich später immer freie Geräte erworben


----------

